# Vogel State Park boating rules?



## MrRipaLip (Dec 16, 2014)

Good evening fellas, I don't know if I have the right forum here but a few of my friends and I are headed to Vogel State park to take us a little break from work in early January.   I want to bring my 14 ft Jonboat with my trolling motor.  I spoke with a lady on the phone today that worked there who kind of gave me a half hearted "yes" allowing my boat to be launched. I know they rent paddle boats but would much rather fish from mine.  Does anyone know the rules and regs on electric motors on this lake? 

I appreciate it.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 16, 2014)

You should be fine. The Ga state park site indicates it offers boating. May want to take a paddle or two just incase they squash the trolling motor usage though. Boat rentals are closed for the season. Unsure about access with private boat other than the lady giving the o.k.


----------



## MrRipaLip (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks Geffellz...  I was a little unsure of the "no motorized boats"  from the websites I have found.  Bringing a few paddles is a must for sure!  As far as the boat launch I think I can find a spot to slide it in off the bank.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

There is a level spot over by the dam on the side with the cabins. That's about the only decent place that I saw. It's very shallow up by the office.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 17, 2014)

You CAN use trolling motors now.


----------



## MrRipaLip (Dec 17, 2014)

Perfect.  I will be in one of those cabins!   I will check out that launch spot.  Now, are there any fish in there?  Whats the depth around.


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

MrRipaLip said:


> Perfect.  I will be in one of those cabins!   I will check out that launch spot.  Now, are there any fish in there?  Whats the depth around.



I didn't have much luck at all on trout. The dnr website says it is stocked once a month in the winter. Just up the road at Winfield Scott there is big bass (extremely hard to catch) and a nice population of yellow perch.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...fishing/pdfs/trout/TroutStockingFrequency.pdf


----------

